# Trike with 30s Troxel seat- NorCal CL



## KingSized HD (Sep 18, 2017)

The seat profile matches the Troxel toolbox seat. They're asking $100

https://fresno.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-antique-tricycle-with/6305296398.html


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 18, 2017)

I have that same seat on a 1930s Skippy Racer tricycle. The head badge on that trike looks to have the Skippy comic design on it.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 19, 2017)

Seat is from the mid30s-40s..Unfortunately (In MY opinion ,the seat value outweighs the tricycle..by far) Wrong rear wheels it looks like..Hope that helps,thanks!Jeff


----------

